# NEED HELP! How to...



## Hostile (May 11, 2004)

Every time I do a google search it keeps trak of what I have searched for.
For exemple if I search for the word "apple" every time after I complete the search and type in the letter "a" all the words I've searched in the past beggining the the letter "a" will appear under the search space on Google.

I need to get rid off the ones that are already there and stop it from happening again.

Thanks a bunch,


----------



## ian (May 12, 2004)

Are you referring to the google toolbar at the top of your browser?
If so, you just click on the google button, select options, then uncheck the box which says "Drop-down search history"
Not sure whether you are referring to something else though.


----------



## [tab] (May 12, 2004)

More likely he's referring to his browser's form history...


----------



## Fure6 (May 17, 2004)

Yea, i have the same problem. haha, there are some still from a year ago. My mom looks up lobsters...and she finds "lesbian sex" under the search bar.


----------



## weed (May 29, 2004)

Hostile said:
			
		

> Every time I do a google search it keeps trak of what I have searched for.
> For exemple if I search for the word "apple" every time after I complete the search and type in the letter "a" all the words I've searched in the past beggining the the letter "a" will appear under the search space on Google.
> 
> I need to get rid off the ones that are already there and stop it from happening again.
> ...



Do wat ian said plus when u press options on your google bar if your using it.. press more and uncheck save the history across broswer sessions..
under IE press tools ---internet options click the content tab click auto complete----click clear forms to clear address on the genrel tabs uncheck forms if its active...plus clearing your history and cookies would be a good idea under internet options click the general tab clear history and delete cookies... or u can do it manually buy searching for the cookies folder which should be located in your c drive...


----------



## Christopher (May 29, 2004)

Fure6 said:
			
		

> Yea, i have the same problem. haha, there are some still from a year ago. My mom looks up lobsters...and she finds "lesbian sex" under the search bar.


LOL

That's too funny


----------



## skull (Jun 15, 2004)

Turn off inline auto complete in Tools>Internet Options>Advanced>Browsing


----------



## Jimbob1989 (Jun 22, 2004)

I've not read all this as I've not got time so I might be wrong but why cant u just go into internet options and delete files, cookies and history. Thats how i would do it.

Jimbob


----------



## akagore (Jun 25, 2004)

I believe the main object here is to keep it from happening again...not just deleting what is there


----------



## Jimbob1989 (Jun 25, 2004)

Well its simple enough to make a program which runs while your on the internet deleting as you go.

Jimbob


----------



## bachxuanguyen (Jul 2, 2004)

I use to delete cookie and history but that is a pain in the ass, so i just do in line auto


----------



## Fure6 (Jul 5, 2004)

Jimbob1989 said:
			
		

> I've not read all this as I've not got time so I might be wrong but why cant u just go into internet options and delete files, cookies and history. Thats how i would do it.
> 
> Jimbob



nope, doesn't work. if you don't format your hard drive for a long time, you could have stuff from when you first got your computer. i know this becuase it has happened to me. We had a computer for 3-5 years and we never reformatted. my mom found those things that my brosearched after he got over his "stage".


----------



## Praetor (Jul 13, 2004)

> Well its simple enough to make a program which runs while your on the internet deleting as you go


If you feel comfortable writing a program that has realtime, threaded deletion rights on your OS drive go for it. The risk of accidentally screwing up is there however and VB isnt the most facilitative language for dealing with that kind of stuff


----------

